# Multiple OCF light source picture thread



## Village Idiot

This one's for multiple off camera flash lighting photos. Post setups here as well. Thanks. K. Bye.





Two 430EX II's 45 degrees behind subject on either side and one 580EX II with shoot through camera right.


----------



## bazooka

Oklahoma Hummingbird by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr

16" sb with LP160 at full power, camera right, slightly behind focal plane, about 2 feet from bird.
Lumiquest SB3 with LP160 at full power about 6 feet left and along focal plane, shooting through clear liquid bird feeder.


----------



## Village Idiot

Come on guys, break out more than one light and get to crackin'.





Flickr lighting description:


> two packs, one 1200w/s speedo pack inside and one 400 w/s pack outside. One gridded light on the chair and one reflected away at the back wall to provide a low illumination for the room. One light with wide reflector outside for a backlight.
> 
> Shot is a small composite. One photo of the lights and a second of Zombieland on the TV


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

My feeble attempt at two lights OCF balanced with the background. One light camera right on me and the other laying in the street in front of the bike.


----------



## Big Mike

OK...I'll play.





Main light is left of the camera, up about 8+ feet.  AB 800 with standard reflector, powered by battery pack (ghetto vagabond).  2nd light is a hotshoe type flash unit (probably a 430EX) behind and to the right of the subject.


----------



## bazooka

Reminiscing in the Archives by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr

Lumiquest SB 3 up and right.
Fill (mostly on shelf to the left) is umbrella right behind and above camera.
She has a halo/rim bare flash directly behind her head about 20 feet back pointed right at her.
Back further about 35 feet behind her is a bare flash on the floor pointed up and at the right shelf to give more depth to the scene.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Big Mike said:


> OK...I'll play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main light is left of the camera, up about 8+ feet.  AB 800 with standard reflector, powered by battery pack (ghetto vagabond).  2nd light is a hotshoe type flash unit (probably a 430EX) behind and to the right of the subject.



Mike you mind me asking if the pic was taken during darker hours, or if you used a fast shutter to dim down ambient in background?


----------



## Big Mike

> Mike you mind me asking if the pic was taken during darker hours, or if you used a fast shutter to dim down ambient in background?


That was taken in the late-afternoon, in bright/overcast light.  I used a fast shutter speed (1/200 probably) and a low ISO and a small aperture, to dim down the ambient light and get the skies that I wanted.
That meant that I had to have a lot of power from my lights.  The little highlight on the back of her shoulder & hair, is from the 430EX, which was probably at full power and zoomed out it give it maximum light for that area.

THIS is more representative of what the ambient light was like.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Big Mike said:


> Mike you mind me asking if the pic was taken during darker hours, or if you used a fast shutter to dim down ambient in background?
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken in the late-afternoon, in bright/overcast light.  I used a fast shutter speed (1/200 probably) and a low ISO and a small aperture, to dim down the ambient light and get the skies that I wanted.
> That meant that I had to have a lot of power from my lights.  The little highlight on the back of her shoulder & hair, is from the 430EX, which was probably at full power and zoomed out it give it maximum light for that area.
Click to expand...


Thank you very much for helping me understand, that shot is awesome.


----------



## jake337

Just messing around last winter.  1 sb600 camera right around 45 deg fired into 46 inch umbrella(placed too high causing neck shadows) and a second camera left at 45 deg shot through white 46 inch white diffuser.

Shadows above the head are from chandelier.  First attempt with multiple OCF and umbrella.


----------



## Village Idiot

2WheelPhoto said:


> My feeble attempt at two lights OCF balanced with the background. One light camera right on me and the other laying in the street in front of the bike.



At least you're trying. Automotive photography can be tough. It's like you're lighting a mirror and the darker the color you're lighting, the less the light shows and the more you're going to be dependent on something to reflect that light off of, so it shows up in yout subject's paint. A lot of auto setups have large white sheets of different material or large shoot through light panels that they light to illuminate the painted surface of the vehicles they're photographing. From to photo, I'm assuming the gray surface of your bike has a somewhat matte finish to it, that's why it's lighting up so well compared to the darker, shinier paint of the blue part.

Light colors reflect light and darker colors absorb light, that's also why your jacket is not lit very well compared to your jeans.

Good attempt though. You'll never learn without doing it for yourself.



bazooka said:


> Reminiscing in the Archives by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr
> 
> Lumiquest SB 3 up and right.
> Fill (mostly on shelf to the left) is umbrella right behind and above camera.
> She has a halo/rim bare flash directly behind her head about 20 feet back pointed right at her.
> Back further about 35 feet behind her is a bare flash on the floor pointed up and at the right shelf to give more depth to the scene.



Excellent use of multiple lights.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bump~


----------



## bazooka

Don't let the thread die!!




Business Portrait by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr
WB flourescent, and all flashes gelled with 1/2 CTO and 1/2 Tough+.
LumoPro160 in a Cheetah 16" as key, high and right.
Lumopro160 fired at wall right behind my head for fill.  The wall is about 4 feet in front of Geoff.
Lumopro 160 back and left, a bit above eye-level.
580EXII Justin-clamped to desk uplighting poster in back, zoomed to 70mm.


----------



## bazooka

Self Portrait I created a few days ago....




30 day project Self Portrait by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr

580EXII bounced off wall in front of me for fill.
LP160 in an SB3 boomed overhead just out of frame.
Bare LP160 on floor behind me for backlight.
2x LP160's on stands in corners of the room back right and left, set at same power.


----------



## KmH

Two speedlights, both triggered by CLS.

Camera left an SB-800 manually zoomed to wide angle, 1/8 power, reflected into a 45" umbrella. The umbrella was level and eye high.
In the image frame you can see a SB-600 at the bottom of the telephone booth door. The SB-600 is pointing up into the telephone booth and is manually set to wide angle zoom and 1/16 power.


----------



## kundalini

I know I've posted these before, but not in this thread.











The setup.....


----------



## kundalini

SB800 in 24x24" Lastolite softbox camera right (main), SB800 with 1/4 grid a few inches from camera on right (fill), SB800 bare shooting through lattice ~20' from background camera left (shadows on wall).


----------



## analog.universe

Shot some fried rice for my food blog this week:






LP160 @ 1/8 power to the left of the table and behind the bowl, just slightly above level, shot through a 43in umbrella.  A second LP160 @ 1/16 power above the bowl and slightly to the right, also shot through a 43in umbrella.  Black fabric hanging behind the table.  1/250,ISO100,35mm,f/5

shameless recipe plug  -> Fried Rice Fundamentals  Vegan Vermonter


----------



## bazooka

Cool effect of the lattice on the wall Kund... here is one I did that I have posted before with a similar effect....




Mike the Engineer by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr

Most of the light is from the tungsten desk lamp, but the blue shades on the wall are the tried and true venetian blind gobo with, I think, 1/2 ctb.  I used an on camera flash to trigger but it did contribute a small amount of fill so it's technically multiple ocf's.


----------



## Trever1t

Can you guys do me and everyone a big favor and use this  http://www.lightingdiagrams.com/Creator to show clearly your lighting...the words are confusing


----------



## kundalini

Okay Bazz, here's one of mine using blinds.

Inside, SB800 in a 24x24" softbox with power set very low. Outside, SB800 bare with power and zoom set to max.










Same setup (I think), but pushed exposure of the subject in post.







I might go back at some time and see if dropping the subject exposure would make a decent silhouette.





What is confusing you Trever?  I would be glad to explain further.  I do use the Lighting Diagrams, but not for every shot.


----------



## bazooka

Man, I tried two different lighting setups and that site just doesn't have the things I need... like a boomed flash with an SB3 pointed down.... and no venetian blinds.


----------



## Trever1t

Confusing may have been a poor choice of words on my part. Seeing a diagram just makes everything christal clear for me, I suppose that's part of how I am, I just love a good diagram


----------



## analog.universe

bazooka said:


> Man, I tried two different lighting setups and that site just doesn't have the things I need... like a boomed flash with an SB3 pointed down.... and no venetian blinds.



I just tried to do mine and couldn't figure out a downward pointed flash either.

Usually I just take a shot of the whole setup with a wide lens, but it slipped my mind this time.


----------



## Trever1t

How is this one? To me it just looks off 

Per Derrel's suggestion: 3 SB-800's, 1 bounced off ceiling camera left next to wifey, 1 main silver umbrella cam left 45*, 1 shoot thru white umbrella just right of camera axis, silver reflector camera right next to wifey. 




Purrr by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## analog.universe

To me the background is what feels off...  I think it's at an in between level.  She is very slightly underexposed, in order to accommodate the bright background.  So, I would either, make the background bright enough to blow it completely, or farther away so that she gets more light than it does.  I like the shape and intensity of the shadows though on her though, seems nicely balanced in that respect.


----------



## Trever1t

Thanks. Manual settings on both body and flashes. Key and fill at 1/4 power with key ~1/2 the distance to the subject. The ceiling bounce was at 1/16, should have I gone a bit more on that or perhaps just another flash aimed at the background. 

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Octabox cam left, beauty dish center (cam right of it all)


----------



## Forkie

Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr

The lighting.  Roughly.  Not sure if the icons actually represent the type of lights I used, but it's what the set-up roughly looked like!






The lights are 2 Bowens GM400s set just above camera level.


This one is me, taken of myself at arms length with the same lighting set up, except I was sitting closer to the camera-right strobe.






Me by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## unpopular




----------



## gsgary

You didn't state speedlights so i should be ok


----------



## Village Idiot

Just OCF.


----------



## camz

Camera right, softbox 580 EXII .  Camera Left bare flash 580 EX II 2~3 stops less If I remember.


----------



## gsgary

Village Idiot said:


> Just OCF.



Oh dear i had a 600watt studio flash gaffer taped to the top of my camera for the first shot


----------



## Village Idiot

gsgary said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just OCF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear i had a 600watt studio flash gaffer taped to the top of my camera for the first shot
Click to expand...


That's against the law. Cease and desist.


----------



## gsgary

Quick 2 from tonight


----------



## camz

Food for the eye Gary :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary

camz said:


> Food for the eye Gary :thumbup:



Cheers mate


----------



## kundalini

SB800s in the passenger side floor board and back seat.   idk


----------



## Mach0

kundalini said:


> SB800s in the passenger side floor board and back seat.   idk


EP3 interior looks mint


----------



## kundalini

Mach0 said:


> EP3 interior looks mint


'02 and it is.  Spent ~$9K on stock engine repairs (top and bottom end +).  No doubt the previous owner cowboy'd his time.  The last mechanic said it was running like a cat with scalded balls...... get in it and drive the hell out of it.  Cheers for noticing.


----------



## Mach0

kundalini said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EP3 interior looks mint
> 
> 
> 
> '02 and it is.  Spent ~$9K on stock engine repairs (top and bottom end +).  No doubt the previous owner cowboy'd his time.  The last mechanic said it was running like a cat with scalded balls...... get in it and drive the hell out of it.  Cheers for noticing.
Click to expand...

I used to love the Honda scene but it's not my thing anymore. I like pick up trucks lol.


----------



## Spoe

AB800 w/octobox as key camera right
SB700 w/beauty dish as fill camera left
SB700 w/grid on background




SAP_2719 by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## Village Idiot

Spoe said:


> AB800 w/octobox as key camera right
> SB700 w/beauty dish as fill camera left
> SB700 w/grid on background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAP_2719 by Spoe70, on Flickr



Oh wow. Good shot sir, good shot...


----------



## Spoe

Thanks!


----------



## gsgary

Spoe said:


> AB800 w/octobox as key camera right
> SB700 w/beauty dish as fill camera left
> SB700 w/grid on background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAP_2719 by Spoe70, on Flickr




Great shot, you have caught the wrinkles in his shirt very well lots of depth to the shot


----------



## jake337

I only have one umbrella and stand so I used the the diffusion panel from my 5 in 1 reflector.  The diffusion panel was camera low camera left and the umbrella was high camera right.  Strobe left was at 20% and strobe right was at 63%


----------



## gsgary

shot some for a friend, 1 beauty dish camera right


----------



## bazooka

Having some fun last night....  description straight from flickr.




Real American Hero by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr

 The key light is an LP160 covered in black wrap in the shape of a cone with two small black straws poking out the end.  It is basically a micro-snoot.  It took some work to get them in the right place without them falling out of the wrap.  They two straws are pointing right at his face from up and right.... kind of a very tight and hard down light.

I was going for a brown color on the background but didn't quite get there.  It was a mixture of pink and orange.  The light is right under the Joe zoomed wide.


There is another LP160 clamped to the kitchen counter behind and right with a CTB gel.


There is a 580EXII back and left bouncing off the wall for a very subtle separation.


----------



## jake337

This was done in my small, one car garage. I used two sb600s off camera fired with commander mode in the D90. One camera left in front of subjects at maybe 20 degrees(or less) and above about 45 degrees, shooting through an umbrella.

The second sb600 was camera right, just behind the subjects at 20 degrees(or less) at about chest height(only one light stand right now so an old tripod had to do!) shooting through the diffusion panel of my 5 in 1 reflector.

My background was equally as "put together" as the rest. I had about 30ft x 4ft of some black fabric that we used to make the bottom of my sons sandbox. I think it is some kind of gardening fabric you lay down before wood chips or rocks.

These were all shot with a D90 with the good old nikkor 50mm f1.8 af-d. 

Here is a diagram of the setup. But with a black background.


----------



## Dominantly

Dig this thread, lots of good shots/ info


----------



## gsgary

Anthurium, beauty dish and snoot











Setup


----------



## Spoe

recent headshot session..

2 X sb700's bounced into backed white umbrellas
2 X sb700's barndoor'd on background




SAP_4724-Edit by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## 12sndsgood

danielle0013 by JayC photography, on Flickr


ab400 in 30x60 softbox  camera right. sb900 fill light just at camera left.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

*Let's bump this thread! * Light underneath an air handler vent sitting on a glass top table. Two lights above.  And some old family cameras I still enjoy using.


----------



## kundalini

45" reflective umbrella camera left for Fill metered at f/6.3, 7" reflector with 10° honeycomb grid camera right metered at f/10.  Background metered at f/13.


----------



## travisPIETSCH

for this one i had a vivitar 285hv inside the freezer and one in behind the subject high and shooting through an umbrella triggerd with paul c. buff cyber syncs



Icyy by Travis Pietsch, on Flickr



for this one i had a vivitar 285hv infront of the car, and i had a alien bees ab1600 shooting through a 47" octabox camera right to light the subject triggerd with paul c. buff cyber syncs




Xavier &amp; his Whip by Travis Pietsch, on Flickr


for this i had a vivitar 285hv shooting through an umbrella camera left, and then a vivitar 285hv camera right shooting bare bulb triggerd with paul c. buff cyber syncs



Khuong by Travis Pietsch, on Flickr


----------



## SpeedTrap




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

buuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

buuuuuuuuuuump

2 lights on the side, one at the backdrop.  stem not in water, flower is.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Does "setting up" multiple OCF count?


----------



## Spoe

PLM fun.. Model sandwiched between a pair of PLM'd AB800's with a gridded SB700 on the background.




SAP_5293-Edit by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## cnutco

Spoe said:


> PLM fun.. Model sandwiched between a pair of PLM'd AB800's with a gridded SB700 on the background.



 WoW!


----------



## cnutco

Set-up = 
3 x SB900 w/PW triggers on the subject (Somewhere around 1/32 to 1/64, 10' to 15' from subject, bare flash)
A ton of speedlights with gels in the background!  (Or you could just find an airport runway to use for the background... cheaper that way.)
D3 - 2.5 to 10, somewhere around 7.1 and manual focus
Tripod

1) Camera right of subject, backlight and camera left fill.





2) Left and right of subject (a bit hot) and over top of camera fill.





3) Camera right of subject, backlight and camera left fill.
I missed the big "X" on the ground... Damn arm cut off.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Two lights, one was low to have the glare on frame consistent


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bump for multiple OCF!


----------



## gsgary

2WheelPhoto said:


>




Ive got one of those, but over here they are called Fazer 1000


----------



## Village Idiot

gsgary said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got one of those, but over here they are called Fazer 1000
Click to expand...


Over in these parts, we refer to 'em as the Fuzzy One.


----------



## boomer

Really nice thread! I'm really looking to improve my strobist skills. I've had my single SB-600 and convertible umbrella for quite some time now, but last night I received my new AlienBees B800 head, battery pack, light stand, 22 inch beauty dish w/sock and 2 sets of Radiopoppers! Also got a 2 stop ND filter incase I want to open up my aperture up a little more. I am excited to try some new things. I am really excited to start doing some out door stuff.


Here is my first decent test shot of myself from last night. B800 w/Beauty Dish (with sock) camera right and SB-600 bare directly behind my head.





First AlienBees B800 Strobe Test by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Village Idiot

On just to the left of the camera bouncing off the garage door and one to the back left of the bike firing across the pipes. Used two Dynalite 2050 heads and a Dynalite 800w/s pack. These Dyna's kick the Speedo's ass when it comes to having to carry them places.


----------



## Village Idiot

This was a test for a shoot I'm doing later in the month that involves flames. We had the idea to use the skateboard, but unfortunately, the fast movement all but killed the flames during the photo, so we came up with a more dangerous and ultimately more entertaining idea...









Lighting setup was a Dynalite 800w/s pack with an SH2000 head and beauty dish above camera and slightly to the right with two bare MH2050 heads 45 degrees behind the subject on both sides.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice!


----------



## Markw

I'll play.  Not the best, but I like it. 







1x 150ws head camera left, about 7' in the air, through 20-30" softbox
1x 150ws head camera right with blue gel 

...And in BW.





Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

^^^^^  nice


----------



## boomer

I like the blue hair light. Was that a black background or did you just stop down and direct the light enough where there was no background light spill?


I practiced some shots last night. I used the B800 with a shoot through umbrella for the main light, then shot a bare sb-600 at full power on the back wall (was actually a brownish colored wall). Worked out pretty well I thought.




DSC_2409 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




DSC_2248 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




DSC_2231 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0

I actually tried this months ago..

One sb 28 through a 24 inch soft box camera left, white reflector camera right, and bare sb24 on an tan wall( might have been reversed. I can't remember  ) Not the best with a couple of odd reflections. This actually reminded me to retry it lol. SOOC btw


----------



## Markw

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^^^  nice



Thank you.



boomer said:


> I like the blue hair light. Was that a black background or did you just stop down and direct the light enough where there was no background light spill?



Nope, black muslin.  It was only about 18" behind her, though.  So the light was pretty concentrated.  I just turned off all the lights in the room, focused using the modeling light, and snapped the shot.

Mark


----------



## Markw

Just a few more I liked. Hope you don't mind. 





150ws strobe with softbox camera left.  150ws strobe with snoot back right





Same as above

Not sure if this counts since one really isn't a strobe.  




150ws strobe above model, strings of xmas lights in the back.





150ws strobe model left, and one on background

Mark


----------



## 12sndsgood

3 speedlight setup with unbrellas. one camera left and two camera right.




WaltS2k 0207 by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## boomer

The car looks like its lit nicely. That is on my to do list.


I took this one today. B800 main light camera left with 51 inch PLM umbrella with fabric diffuser. Then my bare SB-600 aimed at my white backdrop.




DSC_4211 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr

Then this one is with the same B800 but it is camera right. Then my bare SB-600 is next to her on the left side.




DSC_4397 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hahaOHmichael

5 580exii's all with umbrellas



STi by ma|photography, on Flickr

2 norman strobes with small softboxes 



monster by ma|photography, on Flickr


----------



## Village Idiot

hahaOHmichael said:


> 5 580exii's all with umbrellas
> 
> 
> 
> STi by ma|photography, on Flickr



I can see where three of them have affected the photo, but pointing 5 flashes with umbrellas at a black car doesn't do much of anything. You have one that looks slightly camera left maybe. It's making a reflection in the front bumper and that's about it. One looks to be to the right that's creating the flare and one is to the left. The one I see on the left is actually doing something as it's lighting the ground and the reflection from the lit asphalt is showing in the car.

The best way to go about lighting a car, especially a black one, is to light it's surrounding. Use reflectors or large scrims to bounce the light off of to create highlights and accents in the paint. Other than that, pointing a flash at it won't do much at all.


----------



## hahaOHmichael

Village Idiot said:


> I can see where three of them have affected the photo, but pointing 5 flashes with umbrellas at a black car doesn't do much of anything. You have one that looks slightly camera left maybe. It's making a reflection in the front bumper and that's about it. One looks to be to the right that's creating the flare and one is to the left. The one I see on the left is actually doing something as it's lighting the ground and the reflection from the lit asphalt is showing in the car.
> 
> The best way to go about lighting a car, especially a black one, is to light it's surrounding. Use reflectors or large scrims to bounce the light off of to create highlights and accents in the paint. Other than that, pointing a flash at it won't do much at all.



This was the first time I've ever tried shooting a black car haha. I had two camera left, two camera right, and i had one up about 6ft shooting through the umbrella straight at the front. I think the front speedlight is what created that harsh reflection in the bumper under the headlight. Thanks for the info though, I'll definitely try adding some reflectors to calm down the reflections in the paint.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Setting up lights on the car anyway with a little help from my assistant =)


----------



## gsgary

Village Idiot said:


> This one's for multiple off camera flash lighting photos. Post setups here as well. Thanks. K. Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 430EX II's 45 degrees behind subject on either side and one 580EX II with shoot through camera right.




 He has a double Home - Hairy Bikers


----------



## gsgary

Some i was playing with the other weekend


----------



## ChristianGrattan

bazooka said:


> Reminiscing in the Archives by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr
> 
> Lumiquest SB 3 up and right.
> Fill (mostly on shelf to the left) is umbrella right behind and above camera.
> She has a halo/rim bare flash directly behind her head about 20 feet back pointed right at her.
> Back further about 35 feet behind her is a bare flash on the floor pointed up and at the right shelf to give more depth to the scene.



Nice pic


----------



## camz

Bare flashes 580 EX II, camera left light stick 1/8 power, 580 EX II 1/32 power behind the subject on a light stand.   Lens Canon 45mm ts-e


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

top~


----------



## hahaOHmichael

Composite of 5 different shots. Still kinda ehhhh about the results.




Bud Light by ma|photography, on Flickr


----------



## boomer

That is a cool shot of the Bud bottle. I am not much of a Bud Light guy, but the new Platinum tastes pretty good 


I've been working hard on my strobist stuff lately. Did a shoot for a hair academy this week. Here are 3 shots from that.

I used 3 AB B-800's. Main light was a 35 inch octobox and there were 2 51 inch PLM umbrellas with diffuser for the rim lights. I also used a 2 stop ND filter to keep my aperture at f/5.6 for these 2 shots. I used the Savage Fashion Gray paper backdrop.






Brillare 1 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




Brillare 2 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




Brillare 3 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hahaOHmichael

Mamiya RZ67. 36" softbox boomed high front with another 36" softbox gridded to my right. 




Adizero by ma|photography, on Flickr


----------

